# Best push up bra?



## Andi (Sep 12, 2006)

I am going shopping to a pretty big mall close to D.C. next weekend. I know they have a Victoria's secret there and that store is my own personal heaven. It kills me to see so many beautiful things that are all so expensive so it hurts to go in there with only a max of only $150 to spend that day.

I'm looking for a push up bra that makes my 34B boobs look like a C cup and pushes the twins up to my chin LOL, you get the idea. I need this type of bra for a very low cut dress that needs major cleavage, otherwhise it will look like a night gown.

Are there any cheaper alternatives for a REALLY great, padded push up bra or is VS the only place to go?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 12, 2006)

i dont know, but its so so so awsome that someone else is heaven when they walk into VS too.


----------



## Leony (Sep 12, 2006)

That's soo cool Andi!

I can only recc VS because I love their Bras lol.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 12, 2006)

okay, my 1st choice is VS and i get the miracle bra, very happy with that. It gives a lot of oomph to my cleavage. Love the "twins to my chin," line, I am so gonna steal that line sometime!

Fredrick's of Hollywood has a nice bra called x-treme cleavage as well. It has removable pads and underwire for uplift, The cups are very smooth and don't show. Oh yeah, and the straps on the x-treme bra's straps are _removable_ ..cool idea, since you are planning to wear an evening gown. We can pull the straps off of it for a no-strap outfit and then pull the straps back on the bra for regular wear. Little loops matching the itty bitty hooks, in front and back. Extreme is awesome!

http://www.fredericks.com/product.as...uct%5Fid=51985

Do look for a plunge line one or a strapless one. Plunge bras are great for making a bra disappear under a sexy, daring neckline.

http://www.fredericks.com/product.as...uct%5Fid=51290

For a discount if you don't wanna splurge, go to any store that has lingere and find a "water-bra' with smooth pads and silicone inside it...I did love water bras, I may need to find another! I had 1 from fredricks, not sure what it was called..I gained weight and cannot wear it anymore. *pouts*

http://www.fredericks.com/product.as...uct%5Fid=51570

The very lacy water bra I got from fredricks has unique pretty colors on it and it made my boobs look rather..full and upright. he he he.

At any rate, I don't buy VS or Fredricks unles they are having the huge sale or are having a 2 for 1 price special. I am obsessed with lingere but omg, I am so not rich!

I bet you'll look fabulous, hon.

hugs,

mela


----------



## Andi (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *melpaganlibran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay, my 1st choice is VS and i get the miracle bra, very happy with that. It gives a lot of oomph to my cleavage. Love the "twins to my chin," line, I am so gonna steal that line sometime!
Fredrick's of Hollywood has a nice bra called x-treme cleavage as well. It has removable pads and underwire for uplift, The cups are very smooth and don't show. Oh yeah, and the straps on the x-treme bra's straps are _removable_ ..cool idea, since you are planning to wear an evening gown. We can pull the straps off of it for a no-strap outfit and then pull the straps back on the bra for regular wear. Little loops matching the itty bitty hooks, in front and back. Extreme is awesome!

http://www.fredericks.com/product.as...uct%5Fid=51985

Do look for a plunge line one or a strapless one. Plunge bras are great for making a bra disappear under a sexy, daring neckline.

http://www.fredericks.com/product.as...uct%5Fid=51290

For a discount if you don't wanna splurge, go to any store that has lingere and find a "water-bra' with smooth pads and silicone inside it...I did love water bras, I may need to find another! I had 1 from fredricks, not sure what it was called..I gained weight and cannot wear it anymore. *pouts*

http://www.fredericks.com/product.as...uct%5Fid=51570

The very lacy water bra I got from fredricks has unique pretty colors on it and it made my boobs look rather..full and upright. he he he.

At any rate, I don't buy VS or Fredricks unles they are having the huge sale or are having a 2 for 1 price special. I am obsessed with lingere but omg, I am so not rich!

I bet you'll look fabulous, hon.

hugs,

mela

wow the extreme cleavage bra looks awesome on the model. I have a regular push up bra from H&amp;M with removable pads that already gives me nice cleavage but I've had it for like 2 years so it's not as tight fitting anymore.I didn't know Frederick's of Hollywood is like almost half the price of some VS's bra!!! I never went in there cause it didn't look as appealing as VS aka pink, fluffy heaven LOL

on a side note. The 2nd time I was in the US I took pics INSIDE of VS LMAO. it was just so pretty


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 12, 2006)

Maidenform and Barely There has some cheaper alternatives to VS.


----------



## Thais (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am going shopping to a pretty big mall close to D.C. next weekend. I know they have a Victoria's secret there and that store is my own personal heaven. It kills me to see so many beautiful things that are all so expensive so it hurts to go in there with only a max of only $150 to spend that day.
I'm looking for a push up bra that makes my 34B boobs look like a C cup and pushes the twins up to my chin LOL, you get the idea. I need this type of bra for a very low cut dress that needs major cleavage, otherwhise it will look like a night gown.

Are there any cheaper alternatives for a REALLY great, padded push up bra or is VS the only place to go?

Let me know if you find something you like! I was never able to find great underwear in this country... All of my good bras and panties are brazilian. So let us know!


----------



## Becka (Sep 12, 2006)

aaaah, there is nothing like the VS very sexy collection pushup bra


----------



## Lia (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let me know if you find something you like! I was never able to find great underwear in this country... All of my good bras and panties are brazilian. So let us know!



Haha... My mom ex-estagiaria (trainee?) lives in USA - she's a lawyer on a NYC-NJ law firm - and until a few years ago, every time she or her mom came to Brazil my mom would give her a set of panties because she hated american ones.


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 13, 2006)

I like the Very Sexy push-up bra from VS. It squeezes those girls together without looking totally unnatural.

For a cheaper alternative, Lily of France (found at Macy's, Boscov's, etc) makes a bra that I THINK is called the X bra, where you can pull it tight in the front to whatever degree you want. It's actually fun! It's the last bra on page 2 of the pushup section here http://www.lilyoffrance.com/styles/pushup.asp


----------



## Nox (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the Very Sexy push-up bra from VS. It squeezes those girls together without looking totally unnatural.
For a cheaper alternative, Lily of France (found at Macy's, Boscov's, etc) makes a bra that I THINK is called the X bra, where you can pull it tight in the front to whatever degree you want. It's actually fun! It's the last bra on page 2 of the pushup section here http://www.lilyoffrance.com/styles/pushup.asp

Hey, I've got that bra. Mine came with gel inserts. It's kind of fun to "fine-tune" your cleavage!


----------



## Andi (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the Very Sexy push-up bra from VS. It squeezes those girls together without looking totally unnatural.
For a cheaper alternative, Lily of France (found at Macy's, Boscov's, etc) makes a bra that I THINK is called the X bra, where you can pull it tight in the front to whatever degree you want. It's actually fun! It's the last bra on page 2 of the pushup section here http://www.lilyoffrance.com/styles/pushup.asp

that one looks interesting too. kind of like a boob-corset LOL
thanks for the tip!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree about Lily of France! i have a couple of bras from them &amp; they're real good =)


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 13, 2006)

Definitely the Fredericks Xtreme Cleavage! My friend is a size B and a LONG time ago, I asked her if she had implants and she told me she was wearing the Xtreme Cleavage bra.


----------



## Andi (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely the Fredericks Xtreme Cleavage! My friend is a size B and a LONG time ago, I asked her if she had implants and she told me she was wearing the Xtreme Cleavage bra. awesome. that's the look I'm going for hehe

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let me know if you find something you like! I was never able to find great underwear in this country... All of my good bras and panties are brazilian. So let us know!



if you have a H&amp;M nearby, try their push up bras with removable (light!) pads. They give a pretty decent push up effect (and if you don't want that just take the pads out) and they fit me perdfectly. I was also surprised by how good the quality is, some bras I've had for years and they still look really nice. And you simply can't beat the price! (I think a bra runs for about $20 max)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, just ask one of the people who work there, there really nice and they will also measure you to make sure you are wearing the right size


----------



## rachelrxo (Sep 13, 2006)

The VS Pink push up bra is the only one I've ever even tried on so I can't help much for alternatvies, but the VS one is amazing.


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 13, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned VS is the ONLY place to get bras. I won't buy mine anywhere else. I love the Secret Embrace bras - they're not really all that padded, but for some reason they make your boos look jacked!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 14, 2006)

I think Lily of France also makes really good pushup bras for less.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 14, 2006)

Victoria secrets very sexy bras are the best to me!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't know, I've always got the Lily of France ones, but now I'm taking notes, too....




..because I need a push up: I've only bought a bathrobe and sexy nighty from VS, because, yeah, their bras are kinda a small fortune..let us know what you get, and good luck..are you going to get a pink one??? Oooh Ohh, I love pink bras!! I love black bras, too..and white ones...


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow the extreme cleavage bra looks awesome on the model. I have a regular push up bra from H&amp;M with removable pads that already gives me nice cleavage but I've had it for like 2 years so it's not as tight fitting anymore.I didn't know Frederick's of Hollywood is like almost half the price of some VS's bra!!! I never went in there cause it didn't look as appealing as VS aka pink, fluffy heaven LOL

on a side note. The 2nd time I was in the US I took pics INSIDE of VS LMAO. it was just so pretty





yes the colors aren't quite as pastel and heavenly. however fredricks does have a lot of basic tone stuff like beige white black...I think fredrick's is great for having a unqiue selection of jewel tones. I don't know many places where I can find sexy sleep-clothes or bras and matching undies that have a selection or colors like royal blue, indigo, purple, and a stunning emerald green or turquoise.I tend to think VS is really good for having soft eye pleasing colors and fredrick's has vivid tomes that are showy and attention getting. You should have seen fredrick's maribou sheer flyaway babydolls, omg they had them in an Angelic looking white, a devilish red and a medium pink color.


----------



## Becka (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As far as I'm concerned VS is the ONLY place to get bras ... but for some reason they make your boobs look jacked! I totally agree !!! They must have a whole team of people measuring girls constantly to keep up with the perfect shapes and designs, I dunno, I've never seen another brand that fit so well, or that had the same quality/feel to the fabric


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 15, 2006)

I have the VS Very Sexy Bra... Talk about cleavage! OMG! LOVE IT! Only problem for me is that depending on the bra, I wear totally different sizes! Which stinks! So, in the Very Sexy, I'm a 36C... But in Body by Victoria, I wear a 34D! I highly recommend the Very Sexy Collection for push-up!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are there any cheaper alternatives for a REALLY great, padded push up bra or is VS the only place to go?

I love VS, and most iof my bras are from there... but I have to say, one push up bra that is one of my greatest comes from H&amp;M.It looks somehow like this one:


----------



## Caramela (Oct 30, 2006)

Victori'as Secret - Secret Embrace is the best one for me


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow dou you think this one would work for me?

Frederick's of Hollywood - Embroidered Lace Liquid Bra

I need a lot of help i this aria, dont have any real cleavage...


----------



## jeno (Oct 30, 2006)

i agree with marshall


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aaaah, there is nothing like the VS very sexy collection pushup bra I completely agree!


----------

